
The Chemist Who Hasn't Showered in 12 Years Explains Why He Doesn't Stink - MichaelAO
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-chemist-who-hasnt-showered-in-12-years-explain-why-he-doesnt-stink?utm_source=mbtwitter
======
hugh4
Sometimes it's better to be weird in just one way than several. So if you're
going to be the guy who doesn't shower, it's best not to _also_ be the guy who
doesn't get haircuts, wears pants which are the wrong size, et cetera.

------
wodenokoto
There have been so many articles about the troubles caused by bad gut
bacteria, but hardly anything about how normal people can improve it.

This guy seems to have done both for skin bacteria.

It's worth noting that he washes hands (presumably after visiting the
bathroom) and he bathes in order to remove dirt (as opposed to remove sweat)

So, if he (and this is speculation) washes hands after bowel movement,
shouldn't he be washing that area regularly as well?

------
wodenokoto
Also, horses do smell. Same for dogs. Try burying your nose in their fur, it's
usually fairly smelly, unless the owner bathes the pet regularly.

------
dynomight
This guy is brilliant! I want to do this.

